# What training methods did you use?



## Ace2717 (Sep 24, 2008)

I looked back through the old posts and I didnt see a topic on this so I was wondering. What training methods did you use and how successful was it?


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I use an E-Collar with lots of praise.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

clicker/marker, then prong and ecollar, when teaching a new skill or to re enforce a learned skill I use reward and treats


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We use lots of praise, treats and a modified prong collar.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NILIF, treats, clicker with marker sometimes.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Tools and systems... Everything that works as long as it keeps the dog spirit.

The method I use is in very, very rough terms:

TEACHING PHASE: 
Mostly positive and reward based training. 
- Mechanical Learning: Instrumental conditioning. Dog wants to do the exercise because there is a reward. Not only learns the exercise but than to learning is a fun experience.
- Comprehensive Learning: Dog knows the exercise, but now has to understand it, by example, he has to move away of the reward to get it. Dog is able to do the same exercise under different variables. Distractions are added.

HIERARCHY PHASE:
Dog understand the exercise and most of the time he wants to execute it. Now he learns than to execute the exercise is not an option and it doesn't depend on the presence of the reward. Corrections are used. Dog works under heavy distractions.

ADJUSTING PHASE:
Minor mistakes are corrected. Dog has to execute the exercise with speed and precision.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Prong collar, but mostly just motivational... praise, treats and toys/play for rewards. Lack of reward is generally the only correction they get.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Primarily positive motivation techniques - mark the behavior and reward. Minimal corrections - I want a dog that works for me because I've taught a LOVE of work, not a FEAR. Rarely use any corrective collar, although I have and will use a prong if necessary, and I have and will use a shock collar (but only for really urgent needs, like teaching a dog not to chase moose).

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

NILIF, alot of rewards and positive training. i don't like all the negative training, like if he dosen't obey you yell at him, it dosen't seem right. you need to have alot of patience, so that's what I do. just alot of praise and reward, i try really hard to make it fun!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Whatever works and whatever is needed.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

started with treats and once tyson was old enough i put him on a prong and he started working for toys.

now with the PPD training, getting a bite is the reward.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Treats for Branca with prong corrections as needed.

Treats during learning. Ball/toys tend to be too much stimulation with Urro. After learning phase, during practice with ball/tug. No corrections necessary for him as he ALWAYS tries his best.... seriously.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Positive reinforcement.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends on the dog, but for the most part I used food or toys, some corrections and a small amount of compulsion. I have used the e-collar with two dogs, a choker years ago, with the pinch being the most often used training collar.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My focus is positive and reward based training. For Rafi the best reward is his ball and for Chama and Basu it was treats. I do use verbal interruptions like, "Eh, eh." I also have used counter-conditioning to work on problem behaviors.


----------



## billthedogguy (Dec 3, 2008)

Combination of play, toy and/or food reward with praise. for advanced level 10 distraction training i use a remote training collar to reinforce the voice command (no escape training with the e-collar)


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I've mentioned this before, I don't really train my dog, we enter into negotiations which sometimes requires third party arbitration.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use clicker training and positive reinforcement based methods. This was very successful for my dogs. Before I learned about clicker training I used training collars (prong/slip) combined with praise/treats.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pretty much everything. It differs depending on the dog and what I'm trying to teach. I have a clicker, prong collar, easy walk harness, gently leader, treat bags, toys that are rewards...you name it. The only thing I don't have is an e-collar, I need to save up for a good one.

Generally I teach a new command by either capturing it, shaping it, or somehow luring it, and either way, marking and rewarding. I don't use corrections until later, once the dog truly understands the command and it has been proofed.

When I'm using a tool (which is ANYTHING I need to train) it's for a temporary basis. For example, I would not call my dog "leash trained" if he needs to be on a prong collar to walk in heel on a loose leash. My goal is to not be dependent on any tool (positive or aversive).


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I will use whatever works for the individual dog. However, NILF is used with the whole pack and is a great base for all other training and conditioning. I like reward based learning but will use correction in the proofing stage, especially with potentially life saving commands like the recall and stop commands. I never ever use time outs in the crate as a corrective means. 

I truely try to teach from watching my pack. The alpha bitch lives in the moment, corrections and rewards from her are instantaneous and then forgotten. She never holds a grudge and the pack member learns very quickly that she must be obeyed in order for them to remain part of the pack. BTW my kids will tell you I pactice this on them too.....just like with puppies it works he he.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

We've been using positive reinforcement for many years.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

With my oldest GSD, all we needed to use was positive reinforcement with lots of treats and the occasional prong collar, with my 6 month old GSD I have had to go a completely different approach, and I have found that NILIF is the only thing that will work with her as she is very dominant and very pushy.


----------

